# Suche simples Adressbuch



## Omni (20. Sep 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich bin auf der suche nach einem simplen Adressebuch. Simpel weil es kein GUI braucht, ich arbeite aktuell in BlueJ da kann ich die Methoden direkt aufrufen.

Die Sache ist die, meine Hausaufgabe (ich habe die Richtlinien gelesen) bereiten mir kopfzerbrechen. Das Programm sollte folgendes Abdecken:
 - Abstraktion / Modularisierung
 - Sortierfunktionen (Bubblesort)
 - Import / Export 

Im Grunde genommen brauche ich "nur" ein paar Klassen die mit einer Arrayliste Name, Strasse usw. speichern und auch wieder ausgeben.

Über eure Hilfe wäre ich sehr sehr dankbar,
Omni


----------



## L-ectron-X (20. Sep 2007)

Willst du lernen, wie man das programmiert, oder willst du fertige Klassen?


----------



## Gast (17. Jun 2008)

ich will es fertig


----------



## Tobias (17. Jun 2008)

Dann biste hier verkehrt. "Jobbörse" ist das richtige Board, bei A(ldi)Radauer kann sich das auch ein Schüler leisten ...


----------



## maki (17. Jun 2008)

> bei A(ldi)Radauer kann sich das auch ein Schüler leisten ...


LOL


----------



## m0n0c0re (26. Jun 2008)

wie viel Geld hast dafür übrig?


----------

